

VLC for iOS removed from the App Store - alextgordon
http://www.9to5mac.com/46505/vlc-for-ios-removed-from-the-app-store

======
haribilalic
The removal was supposedly requested by VLC developers due to licensing issues
as previously reported ([http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/01/vlc-for-iphone-
and-ipad-s...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/01/vlc-for-iphone-and-ipad-
soon-to-disappear-thanks-to-gpl-complain/)).

I'm glad I downloaded it when it was released.

